# TX 797 Remote



## redcad01 (4 d ago)

TX 797. My remote calls up "TV" no matter what button I push. Any button brings me there. Long time audiophile; never came upon this. New batteries, took them out and held every button for 5 seconds; no fix.
Manual says to check the TV, but all works fine manually.

Is it telling me to get more exercise?


----------

